# how to connect adsl modem to non adsl wifi router.?



## husraja52 (Nov 9, 2010)

I m having a broadband connection which provides me an adsl connection.
I m having an adsl modem and non-adsl wifi router. I tried connecting the Ethernet output of the modem to the router but it didnt work. Please help me configuring n connecting the modem to the router.

Thanks


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 14, 2010)

Please provide the company model names of both routers. And your ISP


----------



## husraja52 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am using modem Beetel 220bxi 
Wifi router is iBall Baton 
and ISP is Airtel


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 30, 2010)

model of the Baton?
as u r having Airtel.. spend 4k and buy a Linksys WAG120N 
very nice Modem+Router. hassle free installation.

i think both the Beetel and IBall are ADSLs..
am nt sure.. am still a novice


----------



## husraja52 (Dec 1, 2010)

iB-WRX150N MODEL OF iBall....dude i have already spent 2k behind this router...dont wanna spend more n waste this router... i know it can b connected but just need some guidance... neways thnks for replying..
only beetel is adsl modem .. and router is without adsl ...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 3, 2010)

husraja52 said:


> I m having a broadband connection which provides me an adsl connection.
> I m having an adsl modem and non-adsl wifi router. I tried connecting the Ethernet output of the modem to the router but it didnt work. Please help me configuring n connecting the modem to the router.
> 
> Thanks


It will require a WAN port of ADSL device to be connected with LAN port of Non ADSL one

bridge both device and setup non adsl one as PPPoE dialer to adsl device..


----------



## husraja52 (Dec 3, 2010)

i connected the cable from ISP to the LINE port of my adsl modem... nad then the Ethernet output of adsl modem to the Wan port of the non adsl router... but it doesnt work...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 3, 2010)

husraja52 said:


> i connected the cable from ISP to the LINE port of my adsl modem... nad then the Ethernet output of adsl modem to the Wan port of the non adsl router... but it doesnt work...



Status light of Ethernet in ADSL modem?


----------

